# netkit-rsh suddenly wants to install?  wtfo?

## afabco

did an emerge --sync && emerge -puvD world yesterday.  Suddenly:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r6  USE="-pam" 74 kB
> ...

 

huh?

I don't want rsh on my boxen.  I don't want r-anything on my boxen.

```
# equery depends netkit-rsh

[ Searching for packages depending on netkit-rsh... ]

#

```

Only thing I can figure is someone for some reason decided it needed to be part of the base install?  Is that right?  And if so, why?  And where are such things documented?

I can mask it off of course, but I'm mystified as to why someone make such an id...er, I'm mystified as to why.

----------

## anello

Good question, I was wondering too. 

You can still update without -D though.

----------

## dleverton

To find out what's trying to pull in a package, you can run emerge with the -t option and either -p or -a.  In this case, it's probably x11-apps/xinit, which recently had a dep on x11-apps/xsm and in turn rsh added; you can remove the dependancy by adding 

```
x11-apps/xinit minimal
```

 to /etc/portage/package.use.  However, that will also remove the dependancies on x11-wm/twm, x11-apps/xclock and x11-apps/xrdb, so if you use any of those you might want to run 

```
emerge --noreplace (whatever)
```

 to add it to your world file.

----------

## afabco

Ok, seems to be a dependency of another 'new' requirement: x11-apps/xsm

```

# emerge -pvuD xsm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r6  USE="-pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 114 kB

Total size of downloads: 114 kB

leeamlp xsm # equery depends xsm

[ Searching for packages depending on xsm... ]

#          
```

Not only that, it apparently installs at least rexec also.  wtfo??

As seen, I can't determine the dependency of xsm so it's probably included in the modular xorg-x11 'meta-build' (is that the right  term?)

If that's so, I'd sure like to know why.  Seems pretty...um...incredible?....to me.  In the meantime, the xsm gets masked off.

----------

## afabco

Thanks dleverton.  I didn't see your post before I posted mine.

My incredulity at rsh/rexec still stands.

I guess my deeper question is what happened to the idea of a basic install that we could build on?  The standard install seems to be getting as bloated as an otc distro.  

Are we now supposed to do a stage1 and then use 'minimal' profile to build on?

----------

## xiber

Yea, I just saw this too and absolutely do not want netkit-rsh:

```
...

[nomerge    ]    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 114 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r6  USE="pam" 74 kB

...
```

----------

## MxxCon

/usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/ChangeLog says

 *Quote:*   

> 07 Oct 2006; Donnie Berkholz <dberkholz@gentoo.org>;
> 
> xinit-1.0.2-r6.ebuild:
> 
> (#150334) Add x11-apps/xsm to dependencies when minimal is not in USE, because the default Xsession script uses it.

 

----------

## rokstar83

++ on not wanting rsh

Also why xsm all of a sudden.  I've never needed it before so why now all of a sudden.

----------

## swimmer

Many thanks for clarifying the issue!!!

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## lazyleopard

Thanks for the work-around. I too do NOT want rsh/rlogin/rexec on my system, and I'd been un-merging them explicitly after each emerge world since they started appearing...

----------

